# Quieter clicker?



## thaliasmom (May 3, 2007)

When we went to puppy class (way, way back when), we got a clicker that is a metal top on a small plastic box. Its so loud the sound bounces off of our back fence and reverberates. Its a little ridiculous. I'd like to get one that is a bit less obtrusive for use on our walks - any recommendations?

Thanks guys!


----------



## DianaM (Jan 5, 2006)

http://cgi.ebay.com/i-Click-dog-horse-ca...1742.m153.l1262

That's what I have! Can't beat the price and the click is quiet. In very loud outdoors environments it may be a little TOO quiet, but it works very well.









EDIT: I ordered from that very store, IIRC. FAST shipper.


----------



## Kayla's Dad (Jul 2, 2007)

Agree with DianeM. The I-click is great.

You can also find them at Karen Pryor's site:
http://www.clickertraining.com/store/?item=traininggear

Once when I was using it prior to the start of our agility class, the trainer came over to see it - she said she could barely hear it from across the room.


----------



## Skye'sMom (Jul 11, 2004)

You can do a couple of things to make your clicker quieter (and by the way - yours must be exceptionally loud!)

There should be a little bump,or raised dot on the metal part. Layer squares of tape on it until it is as quiet as you want. Bandage tape works best as a 'muffler.'

or

Click from inside a pocket or with cloth wrapped around the clicker.

Hope that helps.

I do have an i-click, also and love it. It's easier to click, but not much quieter than my other clickers. I got mine at PetsMart.


----------



## AbbyK9 (Oct 11, 2005)

I also have the iClick and I ordered mine from the Karen Pryor site.

If you have a band on it to wear it around the wrist, have it laying inside your palm and click it by closing your hand. That muffles the sound and is a pretty comfortable way to click it. You could also put it into your jacket pocket and click it there to make it quieter.


----------



## DancingCavy (Feb 19, 2001)

I love the iClick as well and it's what I use. It doesn't have as harsh of a sound as the box clickers and it's more ergonomic.









I know our dog trainer has recommended using Snapple lids (with the pop up freshness button) for dogs that are sensitive to the click noise.


----------



## melonyjhsn (Mar 8, 2007)

Another vote for the i-click. I also got mine at the Karen Pryor sight. I would say it's a good deal quiter then a standard clicker.


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

Have you tried a Snapple lid? Those make a nice clicking sound and are pretty quiet.


----------



## towtrip (Dec 12, 2003)

I love the iClick, too, but the clicker on the Clik Stik is the softest clicker I've ever heard or operated. The button is very, very soft.

It's too soft for my taste, but if you're looking for the softest clicker on the market, my vote is for the Clik Stik (I assume it's the same clicker as the Clik-r, but I haven't actually seen/touched/used the Clik-r). http://www.cleanrun.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=product.display&Product_ID=746&ParentCat=133

I have found that even the iClick can be too quiet for outside, so I often use the Petco brand clicker http://www.petco.com/product/105765/PETCO-Training-Clicker-Kit.aspx when we're working on new behaviors outdoors.


----------



## Lola1969 (Mar 6, 2007)

I just read in "Click to Calm" that you can use a clickable pen. Makes sense and not loud!


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

I ordered the I-click and just got it today. VERY nice. I thought the other clickers were too loud for ME too. I got a little book thing to read. 

I mouth click with Anna-but since she was afraid to take food I don't think I know what you do. 

So I am going to ask for some really basic information-clicker training in a sentence! Lazy-I will read the book but wondered if you can explain it in one sentence!

Also, can you do it with multiple dogs all at once? Like a seminar?


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

One sentence? Not so much. But the reading isn't really that hard, come on, buck up and do it!


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

Jean, the clicker is a marker for a desirable behavior. That's my one sentence, others can their own.









The pen is for dogs that are really sound sensitive, I think.

Here's a really funny clicker story:

Rafi associates the sound very well with a treat. Well, it just so happens that his treats click too! I carry a dehydrated lamb lung piece in my pocket whenever I'm out with the dogs. Chama is always begging me to give her one and it helps her to keep up so I give her tiny pieces. I break them off in my pocket and every time Rafi hears them breaking off (a clicking sound because they're brittle) he turns to me, begins heeling and looks up into my eyes. So now I don't even have to carry the clicker, I just carry the clicking treats!


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

I have to finish working before I can read a whole book! 

I just figured there was an easy explanation. And wondering if you can teach groups at a time? 

Rafi is a too much! He may be a little more normal than what I am dealing with! Does it work with...others?


----------



## DancingCavy (Feb 19, 2001)

My one sentence: The click means that which the dog is doing at that exact moment is exactly what I want and it will be rewarded. Someone on another board compared it to a camera. The click should 'photograph' the instant your dog is doing what you want.

It can be a bit complicated at first especially since you'll need to get your timing down. But, once you get the hang of it, everyone's light bulb will go off. One of my favorite things about clicker training is that it's so easy to mark exactly what you want. Plus you can create a dog that just LOVES to work and can't wait for the next training session. It also works really good with dogs who lack confidence (Risa) because it clarifies what you want them to do.

I suppose you could work a whole group of dogs at once with the clicker, but I wouldn't start out that way. I would do it individually at first so that each dog gets the idea behind it before you add in the distractions and potential for confusion.


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

I want a Montessori dog! 

Thanks-I wasn't sure if it was ever suggested just to start clicking and treating right away so that they associated hearing that noise with a positive or what...


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

yes, you need to prime the clicker by clicking and treating enough times that it clicks in their brain!


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

There's my sentence! Maybe I should have asked the first thing you do...

I get something and I just start using it. Camera, computer, whatever...I figured you could do the same for a piece of plastic.


----------



## DancingCavy (Feb 19, 2001)

Okay, I almost spit my soda all over my monitor at work at the "Montessori Dog" comment.









Yes, when you start off using the clicker, you need to prime it. You first grab 6-8 treats and put them in your hand and click repeatedly as your dog eats the treats. Repeat 2 times (3 times in total). Then take 6-8 treats and feed them one by one, clicking each time the dog eats the treat. Repeat this 2 times (3 times in total). Then you're ready to start working. In the beginning, you will have to do this EVERY time you want to start working with the clicker. But dogs catch on pretty quickly and soon you won't have to do any more than take the clicker out and they'll be zipping around thinking "Woo hoo time to work!"


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

Look at what you've done with Risa though-OMG-I love watching how quickly she responds. She is Montessori dog. 

Thanks to both of you-that is exactly what I needed to know-how to do the very first thing-I should have asked it as that. 

So I tried this with the dog I thought might have a hard time getting the clicker-Mariele with the head injury. And I was wrong. After about 5 clicks she started doing sits and downs automatically to see if that would get her a click and a treat-I was astounded. She was staring at the clicker too-I am not sure if that is right or not-but it was cute. Like click, dangit! It may be like with kids and learning styles-this might be the thing that really helps her learn more easily (if I can learn it myself). 

I think Bruno might like this. That is who I got it for, for his excessive barking. He's a yippy dog, sad to say. But very quick and likes things moving fast. 

The mouth clicking has worked wonders with Anna, so I am excited to start this with the rest of the group. Glad I saw this thread because the problem has been how noisy the clickers are (for all of us).


----------



## Spiritsmam (Nov 10, 2007)

So I had an old style clicker that I started off training Sam with. Then I bought one of Karen Pryor's clicker training kit complete with an i-click. I tried it with Sam and he gave me what I can only describe as a "you must be kidding" look, turning round and walking away. I tried starting again to condition him to the new clicker but he wasn't having any of it. I eventually gave up, went back to the older, louder clicker and he was right there at my feet!


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

HA! My dogs ran and hid! Did I mention that none appear to have been bred for temperament?







I







them.


----------



## DancingCavy (Feb 19, 2001)

Awww Jean. You made me blush.









If you find your guys are watching the clicker too much, you can put it behind your back when you're working. That way they focus on you and not the clicker.

I'm so glad to hear it's working so well already. Told you those lightbulbs would turn on.


----------

